# How Do You Display Your Dog's Title Certificates?



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Doo 

I have started creating scrap books by dog - I include pictures, ribbons, rosettes, course diagrams (agility), notes and the certificates. I looked into the frames that display a picture with a rosette but they were a bit pricey for me.

I also have favorite pictures hanging in simple frames - I love looking at them and I suspect the photographers love me LOL


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ya, I love the photos taken at shows. I wish they did photos at hunt tests! I remember one show with Tucker where he finished his CDX and the show photo was awful! I purchased it anyway as it was his CDX after all. I look terrible, the judge (nicest lady) looked like the wicked witch and Tucker looked possessed. Needless to say, I don't display that one.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Title certificates are matted and framed identically and hung in a border type row in my office at home.

Ribbons (rosettes) have been edited to my favorite/most memorable and hung in the kennel.

Strip ribbons (boxes of them...) are being turned into a wreath - tied to a wire wreath form. Haven't worked on it in a while, but I hope to have it done this winter.

Some of my favorite show photos are hung in the kennel, as well, my favorite frame an old multi-paned farmhouse window that Gini gave me.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Title certificates are matted and framed identically and hung in a border type row in my office at home.
> 
> Ribbons (rosettes) have been edited to my favorite/most memorable and hung in the kennel.
> 
> ...


Sounds beautiful! Please post a picture of your wreath when you are finished with it.

Neat picture...It didn't show up the first time I read your post!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

For the certificates I put them in a certificate frame from the dollar store. When one title replaces a lower title I put the new certificate on top of the others. Just in the five years I have been showing I have earned 21 different titles so it isnt really practical to give each its own frame. So for instance Conner has one frame with his UDX certificate, with UD CDX and CD certificates behind it. Another frame for OM2 with OM1 behind it. A third frame for RE with RA and RN behind it. And a final frame for his OBHF.

My placement and Q ribbons I weave together to make squares of eight ribbons each, so at the end of the dogs career the squares can be pieced together to create a quilt type display thing.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> My placement and Q ribbons I weave together to make squares of eight ribbons each, so at the end of the dogs career the squares can be pieced together to create a quilt type display thing.


That sounds cool, too! You guys who are artistically inclined are so lucky. Do you have a picture of your quilt type display thing? My mom is a quilter extraordinaire so maybe I can get her to make something from mine. 

I pulled all the bridge babies certificates and with Dooley's recent letters, will need 11 frames. At this point, I'll probably frame them all as each one is so special to me.

I'd love to have the problem of too many certificates. But until that time, will head out to the dollar store to see what they have. Thanks Jodie for the idea. Those real nice certificate frames, while nice will take a bite out of my dog budget so will have to happen a little at a time.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

artistically inclined ha ha ha ha ha! Trust me I do not have an artistic bone in my body. Place four ribbons up and down. Take a ribbon going longways and weave in and out of the four upright ribbons. Hold in place with a craft glue stick. Repeat three more times until you have four ribbons going longways too. And voila, a woven square of eight ribbons. I havent actually gotten past that part yet, right now I just have a bunch of the squares. I am thinking about maybe getting some gold ribbon that matces the writing on the ribbons to connect them all tgether.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Can you come to my house and organize mine..all of my Q ribbons are in a box. I wish I knew a way to do something neat with his HIT's and HC..rosettes. I stuck some of them on the wall behind one of the doors to the extra bedroom the rest are in a box on the floor in the closet.. I keep saying someday I would like to make a great big circle and take a picture of Titan sitting or laying down in the middle of it..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

someone said they used their ribbons to wallpaper their bathroom


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I have one frame so far. It is from G's very first show. It is a frame that has no back, it is glass front and back. It made it easy to have no matting and still look nice. I would love to see the ribbon wreath, Laura. Even if you're not done, it could give me something to work on.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay this was just to cute to pass up.  I moved a couple rosette out of the way so I could take a picture of the stashes of rosette and I turned around to pick the stragglers I moved out of the way and there was Titan


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

He is proud of his loot!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> He is proud of his loot!


Not really.. I think he was just curious on what I was doing behind the door. He then followed me in the other room and I placed the another pile of rosettes out for a picture.I really wish there was something neat I could do with them. I can still remember how thrilled I was with my 1st rosette and now they are just sitting in boxes..:--sad:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I dont have any plan yet for HIT or HC rosettes. I have some in a dresser, a few in a closet, a couple hanging from a bookshelf, and one on top of a crate.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You could make a really cool shower curtain LOL


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah but then they would be ruined. I have 30 stashed behind a door, 40 in a box and various others hanging around around the house.

Pointgold ...can you take a picture of your wreath.. It sounds like a very neat idea and I would love to see it?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Title certificates are matted and framed identically and hung in a border type row in my office at home.
> 
> Ribbons (rosettes) have been edited to my favorite/most memorable and hung in the kennel.
> 
> ...


I love that Farmhouse window....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> I really wish there was something neat I could do with them.


You could send them all (including Titan) to me. I'll find room for them :.

You're right, that is a darling picture. What a big sweetie (_said in my dog talking voice_).


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I admit I am lazy. Tally's CD & Rally Excellent and two of Copley's WD/BOW rossettes are on the fridge with magnets, but everything else is in a big filing cabinet. We are opening a trainging center on August 1st, so then I will hang them in our office.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Okay this was just to cute to pass up.  I moved a couple rosette out of the way so I could take a picture of the stashes of rosette and I turned around to pick the stragglers I moved out of the way and there was Titan


Why don't you frame & display this? The gorgeous Titan displayed with a few of his rosettes????


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congrats*

Congrats to Doo and you!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> I admit I am lazy. Tally's CD & Rally Excellent and two of Copley's WD/BOW rossettes are on the fridge with magnets, but everything else is in a big filing cabinet. We are opening a trainging center on August 1st, so then I will hand them in our office.


Best of luck with the new training center. I am very excited for you!

I seen some wall hangings one time and I can't remember where. I thought they looked pretty neat but at the time I only had a couple and they were proudly displayed on the wall..
I am hoping Pointgold can get us a picture of her wreath. That sounds interesting.:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Best of luck with the new training center. I am very excited for you!
> 
> I seen some wall hangings one time and I can't remember where. I thought they looked pretty neat but at the time I only had a couple and they were proudly displayed on the wall..
> I am hoping Pointgold can get us a picture of her wreath. That sounds interesting.:


Ditto on wishing you luck with your training facility! How lucky to do what you love for a living. 

I sent Pointgold a PM about the wreath. Hopefully, she will put up a picture.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I was planning a wreath...but don't think I have enough yet...might have to be a smaller wreath! ;-)
I was planning to put an eyelet in the top and bottom of each flat ribbon
Bend the ribbon to form a loop and match up the eyelets 
Then string on a wire wreath ring...

Cant wait to see Laura's and see if that is what she did and how it looks with tons of ribbons!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Laura said she would try to get a picture and post it this weekend.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm just sitting here and hoping that someday the boy will have too many ribbons and certs for me to know what to do with them.  

I did give it a worried thought when I started getting him ready for trials. I have my Danny shrine near my bed. His novice title, judge pictures, and all six ribbons are in a frame. <- I mainly wanted to have them under glass somehow to keep the ribbons from getting dusty. My horse equitation ribbons are hopelessly dust ridden because I just hung them on the wall. 

Because Dee was a very special dog and that title meant so much to me, I'm never taking that frame down. 

Which means, I have to figure out how to displace pictures and bookshelves on my other walls for Jacks titles when they come. 

K9design (I think it was her?) posted a thread with a picture of a shadow box with all of the ribbons and titles she won with her dog. That's something I want to do with Jacks' stuff.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I found these during a just for fun search...

Ribbons


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> I found these during a just for fun search...
> 
> Ribbons



WOW... I have enough ribbons and rosette to make the one the guy is standing next to... Now if I just knew someone who could do it.. I am not 
artistic enough for that..But VERY pretty!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> WOW... I have enough ribbons and rosette to make the one the guy is standing next to... Now if I just knew someone who could do it.. I am not
> artistic enough for that..But VERY pretty!


I'll see if my mom could do something like that. She LOVES to quilt!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

I took an old farm window that had the perfect sized pains of glass scrapped out the old caulking that held in the glass (much of which was broken) and put new glass in. 

Then put in my favourite photo of a dog and one of the titles they have earned just underneath. If I have extra space in the window I put in a piece of mirror or collared glass. They look really cool!!

It hangs in my office I have two more that I will be doing soon. 

My home is decorated in vintage farm things so they fit in beautify


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

*Libby's Ribbons*

I finally dug them all out of drawers/albums and the clear vases that I stuck them in over the years and got them situated in a shadowbox...they are not pinned in place and I may monkey around with them a bit more....but I kinda like them the way they are... The flats with the eyelets are in the lower corner.

I _need_ to get a picture of her _with_ her shadowbox.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Mary - I love that arrangement! Especially what you did with the flat ribbons. It looks like a garden.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

whiskey creek goldens said:


> I took an old farm window that had the perfect sized pains of glass scrapped out the old caulking that held in the glass (much of which was broken) and put new glass in.
> 
> Then put in my favourite photo of a dog and one of the titles they have earned just underneath. If I have extra space in the window I put in a piece of mirror or collared glass. They look really cool!!
> 
> ...


Sounds beautiful...Can you post a picture?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

LibertyME said:


> I finally dug them all out of drawers/albums and the clear vases that I stuck them in over the years and got them situated in a shadowbox...they are not pinned in place and I may monkey around with them a bit more....but I kinda like them the way they are... The flats with the eyelets are in the lower corner.
> 
> I _need_ to get a picture of her _with_ her shadowbox.


Oh, that is beautiful! I, too, love the way the flats turned out.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I love it, Mary! How beautiful! I now want some rosettes of my very own!


----------

